# PICS OF BAGGED BIG BODIES



## Sonu

Some big bodies that are on airride  

Thanks


----------



## abescustoms

http://www.anicustoms.com/
http://www.anicustoms.com/
http://www.anicustoms.com/


----------



## Sonu

those r some nice pics.. and that movie


----------



## abescustoms

thanks bro


----------



## Skim

Damn that deville is tight as fuck


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2006, 10:53 PM~5518073
> *Damn that deville is tight as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm, i never cared for that style, but that one is hard, looks like the front might have some camber issues tho


----------



## abescustoms

FRONT WHEEL DRIVE IT HAS HYDROS WITH NO COILS UP FRONT WELDED TO SPINDLE AND SHOWBALLS WITH ACCUMULATORS THAT RIDES A LITTLE STIFF BUT WHEN YOUR AT THE RIGHT HIGHT IT RIDES GOOD..
WHEN IT LIFT THE CAMBER CORRECTS...


----------



## abescustoms

ALSO IF YOU LOOK AT THE WAY I PARKED IT ITS SIDE WAYS ON THE SIDE WALK SO MAKES IT LOOK MORE BEACAUSE ITS LEANING TO THE THE RAMP


----------



## Sonu

now that looks tight... hey what bout the traditional rwd big bodies on air the one that is commonly used for dros?


----------



## mrbplace

she aint much but shes mine


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jun 4 2006, 06:00 AM~5548363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she aint much but shes mine
> *


bro i can picture my lincoln sitting like that on 14s coz i got it bagged and it slams pretty damn low :cheesy: almost touches the cross member but the closest thing to the ground r those V Shape support bars


----------



## mrbplace

mine lays frame right in front of the rear tires and right behind the front tires i had to weld a skid plates onto the cross member to protect the oil pan after i first knocked a hole in it, i even welded a plate to the catalityc converters. Every time i dump the ass and raise the front my license plate drags and comes off. I have to run back in the street and get it. (Very embarrising) :biggrin: my bottom body seams are getting worn down from driving with the hard side to sides
im running 13's so it gets me that little extra drop


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms

My body is bigger. :biggrin:


----------



## sprockets

:biggrin:


----------



## hearse

mine with dirty white walls


----------



## sprockets

i love it


----------



## GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP!

I BET YOU COULD HAVE SOME GOOD SEX IN THAT HURST!!!!


----------



## hearse

it's hearse and yes it's kickass plenty of room


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP!_@Jun 8 2006, 12:48 AM~5571305
> *I BET YOU COULD HAVE SOME CORPSE SEX IN THAT HURST!!!!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 8 2006, 10:59 AM~5572976
> *I BET YOU COULD HAVE SOME CORPSE SEX IN THAT HURST!!!! :ugh:
> *


fuck it dead bitches never say NO :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 8 2006, 08:10 AM~5573060
> *fuck it dead bitches never say NO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pyrit

lol

Your hearse is as big as most of the mobil homes. :tongue:


----------



## ElPasocruzer

here's mine


----------



## ElPasocruzer

i dont know how to make it smaller.


----------



## ElPasocruzer

here is the video link http://www.twiztedstylz.com/Chapters/TX/Droopy/Profile.htm
were it says video move the mouse to the right.


----------



## Sonu

looks nice.. dont cops bother u with those rims man?


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 8 2006, 10:10 AM~5573060
> *fuck it dead bitches never say NO :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that homie! You couldn't get laid in a morgue!


----------



## KrazyLac




----------



## LeosAirSuspension

1994 buick roadmaster i had and sold on air ride setup

















































i know the wagon not a fleetwoot but it is a full size car


----------



## Sonu

damn they r looking sexi.. i wish ppl thought about em over here.. hardly see any traditional on air ride up north!... im still concerened about those wheel sticking out lol


----------



## ElPasocruzer

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Jun 9 2006, 06:54 PM~5582488
> *looks nice.. dont cops bother u with those rims man?
> *


nah not really, some cops like lowriders down here. sometimes they just want to check out your set up.


----------



## JRO

My 70 Caddy sits nice. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

:0 thats sexy


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

PREYYT CLEAN CADDY KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP


----------



## Sonu

Thats a nice Caddy.. and oh yeah Cops likes to Harass us up north if they see a lowrider they get suspicious if he is a drug dealer, or gangster something like that :uh:


----------



## Skim

ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Skim




----------



## WhyNotFab

JRO - DAMN THATS CLEAN!


----------



## JRO

Thanks. I try.


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2006, 02:46 AM~5588188
> *ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS THE MAIN SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## xSSive




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## vegascutty




----------



## 416impala

Hey StrictlyLegit , nice pics! Looks nice with those wires!


Here is my caddy. Not juiced yet!


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jul 11 2006, 09:05 AM~5752661
> *Hey StrictlyLegit , nice pics! Looks nice with those wires!
> Here is my caddy. Not juiced yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were the rims worth the wait :biggrin: :roflmao: 
alright alright ill leave you alone about the rims 
btw they do look good!!!


----------



## BIG MARC

Sold it,it's on juice now but used to swang on air.Slam bags dual 5/8" then to 1/2" after valve.Nitro helped it reach above almost 3ft.FBSS & a clean 3w.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jul 11 2006, 10:05 AM~5752661
> *Hey StrictlyLegit , nice pics! Looks nice with those wires!
> Here is my caddy. Not juiced yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




can't go wrong with black on black. did you get the grille for your caddy or was that on it when you bought it? Looks fucking mean with the rims.


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Jul 16 2006, 11:07 AM~5781943
> *can't go wrong with black on black.  did you get the grille for your caddy or was that on it when you bought it?  Looks fucking mean with the rims.
> *


----------



## Sonu

hey what about some impalas.. i hear ppl bagging them nowadays too lets see them too


----------



## 298CADDY




----------



## demasiado

Leo, you are 3 wheeling a caprice wagon on air??????????


----------



## embharris




----------



## ElPasocruzer

my rear bag







my gauges and switch box


----------



## SoLo 6T4

heres a few of my 64


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP!_@Jun 7 2006, 09:48 PM~5571305
> *I BET YOU COULD HAVE SOME GOOD SEX IN THAT HURST!!!!
> *


FO SHO.............................. :0 :0


----------



## Der Ostkuste

my never ending project. extended upper and lower trailing arms, 10" c-notch, 2" raised drive shaft tunnel, working on a 350/30 over swap right now.


----------



## Der Ostkuste




----------



## hearse

can you send me a pic of how your rear backets are done?: thx


----------



## low92vic

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/jaapzuki/my%20cars%20i%20have%20owned/crownvic001.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


92 crown vic before it got t-boned :uh:


----------



## low92vic

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/jaapzuki/my%20cars%20i%20have%20owned/100_1635.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

my new ride 
81 superior cadi


----------



## Sonu

hey isnt that on hydros lol


----------



## hearse

nope bags and yes sex in a HEARSE is awsome


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 14 2006, 10:46 PM~5969862
> *nope bags and yes sex in a HEARSE is awsome
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 10 2006, 10:39 PM~5587526
> *My 70 Caddy sits nice.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that caddy looks beautyfull


----------



## SoLo 6T4

fine ass caddy bro


----------



## hearse

diggin the smoothies :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

Thanks guys. Im starting to hate the air ride though. Im blowing fuses and cant figure out why.


----------



## JRO




----------



## hearse

go buy circuit breakers. saves money on the fuses, keep looking for a answer and when it pops jump out reset it and your good to go till it blows again. cheaper the cost of fuses


----------



## xSSive

got a couple pix with a digi camera


----------



## turbospirites

here is mine it's on hydro's though  I took that stupid ass sticker off of it!


----------



## hearse

nice


----------



## SoLo 6T4

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 19 2006, 12:19 AM~5999238
> *Thanks guys. Im starting to hate the air ride though. Im blowing fuses and cant figure out why.
> *



does it work fo a while then pop...or u install new and auto blow?


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Sep 5 2006, 11:23 PM~6112642
> *does it work fo a while then pop...or u install new and auto blow?
> *


I made a topic on it..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280297


----------



## Sonu

letz see some impalas on AIRRIDE NOW


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 19 2006, 12:19 AM~5999238
> *Thanks guys. Im starting to hate the air ride though. Im blowing fuses and cant figure out why.
> *


bro get it done from right ppl!.. i got my car done from AAC its legit and no complaints :cheesy:


----------



## JRO

It was done right. Just the compressor went bad too soon.


----------



## lincoln6275

1975 LINCOLN Continental Mark IV
for sale $8000 obo
and that 1970 Cadi looks good as hell


----------



## SoLo 6T4

just like slammeddime said...that sounds like a hard start prob with the compressor..one of the main reasons y i went the york..i have a single 450 in the trunk incase the motor dont start...maybe a capacitor in front of the motors might help???..the only other thing could b is a bad batch of compressors,wiring to small..or a bad fuse holder???still kinda sounds like a dead short tho...


----------



## Sonu

my parents wouldnt ever let me keep a Hearse Lowrider lol


----------



## turbospirites

how about let's see some pic's of some dead body's yo lol


----------



## hearse




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

dis is my homie danny's street lac















































its 1 of my favorites


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 12 2006, 07:15 PM~6158752
> *dis is my homie danny's street lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its 1 of my favorites
> *


o yea and dis iz his mural


----------



## Sonu

Nice Big body :biggrin: ... ey whatsup with the casket and hearse lol


----------



## JRO

Mine raised up..


----------



## BIGTITO64

:cheesy:


----------



## Sonu

Airride is sweet aint it :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

When it works. :biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn

> _Originally posted by lincoln6275_@Sep 6 2006, 07:41 PM~6120031
> *1975 LINCOLN Continental Mark IV
> for sale $8000 obo
> and that 1970 Cadi looks good as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean.!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SQUEAKYG




----------



## SQUEAKYG




----------



## SQUEAKYG

http://www.squeakykleanauto.com/gallery/my...0DEVILLE%20.jpg


----------



## SQUEAKYG




----------



## Sonu

:0 :0 :0 Some nice caddies on Airride eh!.. i like the last one that carries flowers lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Der Ostkuste_@Aug 8 2006, 04:26 PM~5926734
> *my never ending project.    extended upper and lower trailing arms, 10" c-notch, 2" raised drive shaft tunnel, working on a 350/30 over swap right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hows this one coming dave?


----------



## Low862

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2006, 03:46 AM~5588188
> *ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always wondered what a big body would look like on those type of wheels. Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by Low862_@Sep 18 2006, 07:02 PM~6199805
> *I always wondered what a big body would look like on those type of wheels. Clean. :thumbsup:
> *


it would look nice


----------



## 93brougham

heres some pics of my current project


----------



## foey

sweet


----------



## Sonu

that looks nice still bro.. i like the grille and the way its slammed


----------



## JRO

Not much, but oh well... Click :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 21 2006, 12:42 AM~6215531
> *Not much, but oh well... Click  :biggrin:
> *



takes us to the log in window.


----------



## JRO

Photobucket removed it. :uh:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 20 2006, 12:11 AM~6208166
> *heres some pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I love that car, what bags are you using in back?


----------



## 93brougham

im running 2600 firestones all around


----------



## spokes and juice

What kind of rims are they.......What size :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Whatever they are.. it looks like he wouldve had a hard time putting the rear ones on lol.. but naw bro NICE CADDY i truly love it.. u got that castle grill and all that shit goin too :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham

the rims name exactly im not too sure its not a familiar brand i know they are a new brand but i baught them off ebay i put in "plates" cuz thats what i wanted and i seen those theyre 22's and they let me do everything.


----------



## Ulysses 2

I think the wheels are Platinum "Sheilds"


----------



## southern comfort

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Sep 16 2006, 01:47 PM~6186565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!


----------



## hearse

time for hearse trivia....lets see how many people know what that last cadillac is called :cheesy:


----------



## smallz95eg

is it called a flower car :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

looks like a Cad-camino


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

My friend Kelly's Caddy

Bagged on 15's


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Oct 6 2006, 04:45 AM~6317179
> *is it called a flower car :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DING DING DING :thumbsup: props for knowing ur shit


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Oct 6 2006, 07:59 AM~6317962
> *DING DING DING :thumbsup: props for knowing ur shit
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta know its a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Tight cars huh


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

[
IMG]http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p225/leosuspension7600/P1010013.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LeosAirSuspension




----------



## Skim

looks hard either way


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 24 2006, 06:31 PM~6235998
> *im running 2600 firestones all around
> *



I saw your car the day before the Elegance show. I was with the family putting Gas and i just had to see the car after I put gas. And of COURSE you saw another Caddie and you just had to drop the rear and show me who's boss.... lol










Realy clean Fleetwood. What C.C. are you tring to get into and who did the setup of your fleetwood?

I don't got much done to my Fleetwood yeat but I try to keep it clean.


----------



## Sonu

Wow that Caddy looks nice layed out! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 29 2006, 02:58 PM~6660693
> *I saw your car the day before the Elegance show. I was with the family putting Gas and i just had to see the car after I put gas. And of COURSE you saw another Caddie and you just had to drop the rear and show me who's boss.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anybody knows what size tires those are?


----------



## 93brougham

lol damn i havent looked in here yea now that i seen ur car i remember it was the gas station on 12th ave right? i was in the bank me and my homeboy who also got bags but on a deville tho yea i remember i dropped it on u no hard feelings tho just part of the game, it was funny thought cause after u there was 2 more fleetwoods down 12th ave and i also had to do it to them i was switch happy :biggrin: gangsta lac 95 or 96? what u gonna do to it? well car club i dont know i might do my own not sure yet alot of my homeboys from other car clubs have asked me but ive just said ima ride solo for now maybe make my own if that dont work out then ill see who ill join. and the setup on my car me,my boy chris with the green bagged deville and my boy anthony did it i just payed for all the parts and shit  




> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6660693
> *I saw your car the day before the Elegance show. I was with the family putting Gas and i just had to see the car after I put gas. And of COURSE you saw another Caddie and you just had to drop the rear and show me who's boss.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realy clean Fleetwood. What C.C. are you tring to get into and who did the setup of your fleetwood?
> 
> I don't got much done to my Fleetwood yeat but I try to keep it clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6661788
> *Wow that Caddy looks nice layed out! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 07:00 PM~6662145
> *anybody knows what size tires those are?
> *


my 22's?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 29 2006, 08:13 PM~6662896
> *my 22's?
> *


yes, what size tires and do they clear with no mods in the back?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 29 2006, 08:13 PM~6662896
> *my 22's?
> *


ALSO, DID YOU HAVE TO DO ANYTHING LIKE REMOVE THE INNER FRONT FENDER WELLS OR CAN YOU LAY IT OUT AND STILL DRIVE IT?


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 10:15 PM~6663266
> *yes, what size tires and do they clear  with no mods in the back?
> *


my tires are 255/30/22 they clear nice in the back i can go side to side with no problem the only thing is that i kinda noticed that they camber in just a lil in the back on the top but it could just be me.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 10:52 PM~6663510
> *ALSO, DID YOU HAVE TO DO ANYTHING LIKE REMOVE THE INNER FRONT FENDER WELLS OR CAN YOU LAY IT OUT AND STILL DRIVE IT?
> *


in the front i didnt remove anything i can ride slammed like that but here i dont go it unless im in a hangout or a highway cause the streets here are MURDER theyre all messed up ima look like a jack in the box bouncin up and down i always ride ass dropped front locked up. oh yea im extendeding my front top a-arms half an inch cause the fronts camber in when i ride jack up all the way in the front or slammed all the way in the front weird but in the process of being fixed


----------



## WhiteChocolate

How much did you pay for all the parts needed and the setup with the bags? And where did you get them from?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 30 2006, 10:23 AM~6666206
> *How much did you pay for all the parts needed and the setup with the bags? And where did you get them from?
> *


I just bought my complete set up from M.I.C. bolt on Platinum kit for fleetwoods, was $1500 shipped to my door. Were gonna start bagging it saturday morning. I just bought 22.9.5 with 255x30 22 today. I'll post pics when I get everything mounted.

heres the wheels I bought today.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2006, 05:30 PM~6668760
> *I just bought my complete set up from M.I.C. bolt on Platinum kit for fleetwoods, was $1500 shipped to my door. Were gonna start bagging it saturday morning. I just bought 22.9.5 with 255x30 22 today. I'll post pics when I get everything mounted.
> 
> heres the wheels I bought today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It would be GREAT for all us FLEETWOOD owners to get to see a very detailed Buildup on your Project. I haven't seen on done from boilt on Air Kit. Please try to get a build up with all the pictures and instructions of all the work you did on the fleetwood. Hope to see it soon you let us know. I know all us FLEETWOOD owners will be waiting for it.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2006, 05:30 PM~6668760
> *I just bought my complete set up from M.I.C. bolt on Platinum kit for fleetwoods, was $1500 shipped to my door. Were gonna start bagging it saturday morning. I just bought 22.9.5 with 255x30 22 today. I'll post pics when I get everything mounted.
> 
> heres the wheels I bought today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they have a site? i might wanna bolt my back bags later i have the bottom brackets welded tho. u gonna go side to side? and did u mount the tires on the rim already?


ur rims = :thumbsup: cant wait to see the car fully done

keep us updated and let me know if u have any questions i wish i woulda had a camera when we was building up mines ima take pictures of it soon and post em up :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

All From www.Cusstom.com Best B and D Bobie picture place on the WEB....


----------



## WhiteChocolate




----------



## WhiteChocolate




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 30 2006, 05:58 PM~6669338
> *do they have a site? i might wanna bolt my back bags later i have the bottom brackets welded tho. u gonna go side to side? and did u mount the tires on the rim already?
> ur  rims =  :thumbsup:  cant wait to see the car fully done
> 
> keep us updated and let me know if u have any questions i wish i woulda had a camera when we was building up mines ima take pictures of it soon and post em up  :biggrin:
> *



the site is www.masterimagecustoms.com the rear does require some welding. I get the tires mounted tomorrow. My car is white so I think Im going to paint the black stripe to match my car. It comes off.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2006, 09:04 PM~6669958
> *the site is www.masterimagecustoms.com the rear does require some welding. I get the tires mounted tomorrow. My car is white so I think Im going to paint the black stripe to match my car. It comes off.
> *


thanks for the site good shit  tommorow begins the build then? yea good idea it would look hard painted the color of ur car :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham

damn those are some nice ass setups look at that green lac with 2 nos bottles lol reminds me of my dawg chris's shit he got 2 bottles too in his lac.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 1 2006, 02:55 AM~6672506
> *thanks for the site good shit    tommorow begins the build then? yea good idea it would look hard painted the color of ur car :thumbsup:
> *


started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions. 
We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

what brand are those wheels? i like them! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 10:03 PM~6682396
> *started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions.
> We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn T you werent bullshittin' when you said them fuckers tucked! Looks good bro!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim, Post pics up of your Toilet seat!


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 10:03 PM~6682396
> *started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions.
> We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gangstaaa lovin it and its just the begining :thumbsup: 


let me ask u tho ur front when u drop it all the way does urs camber in? cause mines does i have to extend the top a-arm like half inch or an inch just wondering if it was only me thought but its coming out good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 2 2006, 10:55 PM~6682953
> *what brand are those wheels? i like them!  :cheesy:
> *



They are made by Velocity, I saw a set and they were $1275 for the rims, $750 for tires do he gave me averything for 2 grand even.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 3 2006, 11:30 AM~6684582
> *gangstaaa lovin it and its just the begining  :thumbsup:
> let me ask u tho ur front when u drop it all the way does urs camber in? cause mines does i have to extend the top a-arm like half inch or an inch just wondering if it was only me thought but its coming out good
> *



Yes it does camber in at the top. Thats why I was thinking of extending my uppers half an inch too. lol. The car will sit even lower once I set it down. The whole front will be done today, the rear we will do on tuesday after work. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 08:03 PM~6682396
> *started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions.
> We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat looks CLEAN but it wuld look better on 13z


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2006, 01:33 AM~6683576
> *Damn T you werent bullshittin' when you said them fuckers tucked! Looks good bro!
> *



Thanks Seth. Just like 93brougham said, theres still room in the fenderwells to go lower. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 3 2006, 01:19 PM~6685022
> *dat looks CLEAN but it wuld look better on 13z
> *


shit It was on 14 stamped Daytons. I took them off to do something different. I still will roll on my D's but I love cars TUCKING on some 22's.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 12:22 PM~6685033
> *shit It was on 14 stamped Daytons. I took them off to do something different. I still will roll on my D's but I love cars TUCKING on some 22's.
> *


got ne pics wit da 14z but ne way u go it still looks hellllla tight wit da rims u got now u did a good job on pickin dem out :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 02:20 PM~6685029
> *Thanks Seth. Just like 93brougham said, theres still room in the fenderwells to go lower. :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 3 2006, 01:24 PM~6685037
> *got ne pics wit da 14z but ne way u go it still looks hellllla tight wit da rims u got now u did a good job on pickin dem out :thumbsup:
> *












this is how it looks currently. I gotta have a little bit of both.


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 01:37 PM~6685331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks currently. I gotta have a little bit of both.
> *


YO SKUM DAT IZ DA HOT SHIT RIHGT THUR! GRAIN GRIP N STR*8* DIP!


----------



## lone star

if i knew u were gonna bag that lac with some of the money from the duece i wouldnt have bought the duece :uh: 


just fuckin with ya















































well not really :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2006, 04:32 PM~6685881
> *if i knew u were gonna bag that lac with some of the money from the duece i wouldnt have bought the duece  :uh:
> just fuckin with ya
> well not really  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 05:56 PM~6686015
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


x2 lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2006, 05:32 PM~6685881
> *if i knew u were gonna bag that lac with some of the money from the duece i wouldnt have bought the duece  :uh:
> just fuckin with ya
> well not really  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 08:03 PM~6682396
> *started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions.
> We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have a nice car is the airride install pretty straight foward?I thought about doing the same thing to mine but i want it to tuck 24's.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 10:03 PM~6682396
> *started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions.
> We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Keep up the good work. Got Me Drolling looking at your Fleetwood.


----------



## SeveNineImpala




----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 4 2006, 03:19 PM~6691897
> *Keep up the good work. Got Me Drolling looking at your Fleetwood.
> *


and its the same color and year i think az urs :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 4 2006, 11:05 AM~6690612
> *You have a nice car is the airride install pretty straight foward?I thought about doing the same thing to mine but i want it to tuck 24's.
> *


so far its been fairly simple. They said the front is a bolt on set up but you still have to trim the spring pockets for those 2500 bags. Its just too close not too. I didnt want to have any suprises. Luckily my boy Jordan knows this shit like the back of his hand so he knows a lot of cool little tricks to make it go a lot easier. He likes running the lines in the frame so we cut a hole in the side of the top cups and ran a 90 degree so the lines run straight out the side of the cups into the frame rails.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 4 2006, 06:39 PM~6693662
> *and its the same color and year i think az urs  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro, I was gonna ask you, I noticed that on Impala SS and Caprices, when its laid out the real wheels go far forward into the door area, does the same happen with the big body lacs? in other words, do I have to get extended or extend my lower trailing arms?


----------



## Skim

last question, I have a box with subs mounted towards the front of the trunk so what do you guys think is the best location for mounting the air tank? I know the gas tank is right underneath.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 7 2006, 02:09 PM~5567755
> *mine with dirty white walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like someone hit side-to-side or tried to 3-wheel with the door open....

I bent the corner of my door when I drove home from down the street on 3 because my passenger side front tire went flat. Well I got home and had to get out and I KNEW I couldnt put it down...... Then I got out....and the fuckin door flew open and bent the corner of my door and the chrome molding at the bottom.... damnit

Rob


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2006, 08:50 PM~6694108
> *hey bro, I was gonna ask you, I noticed that on Impala SS and Caprices, when its laid out the real wheels go far forward into the door area, does the same happen with the big body lacs? in other words, do I have to get extended or extend my  lower trailing arms?
> *


ok what do u mean into the door area i havent really paid much attention to that really i just noticed the other day tho that when i jack it up all the way in the back or even drop it all the way my shit cambers in a lil too ima have to get a closer look and im talkingabout the back rims.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2006, 08:52 PM~6694123
> *last question, I have a box with subs mounted towards the front of the trunk so what do you guys think is the best location for mounting the air tank? I know the gas tank is right underneath.
> *


well depends on how many compressors u have and how many tanks u have and the size of the tank.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2006, 08:52 PM~6694123
> *last question, I have a box with subs mounted towards the front of the trunk so what do you guys think is the best location for mounting the air tank? I know the gas tank is right underneath.
> *


Post a pic of your trunk the way it looks now with the box and we will give you some good Ideas. I'm working on putting all my amps and my train horn and later the bag setup on the under side of the trunk to keep the room free for the Hydros in the future.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 4 2006, 07:39 PM~6693662
> *and its the same color and year i think az urs  :biggrin:
> *



Ouch. . . . :biggrin: Yeah same year But when I got the Fleetwood it was painted 2003 Cadillac pearl (Dupont White Dimand). Not a great job on the paint but what more can you ask for a $4500 Fleetwood with 60,000 miles. I don't know if you have seen it for sale a while back. It was at a house on 12th Ave and close to 68th Street.


I hope I can get my Fleetwood looking as good as both of your Fleetwoods. Keep up the good work guys.

Hay 93brougham got any pic.'s of your trunk and how you set it up?


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 4 2006, 10:31 PM~6694356
> *Looks like someone hit side-to-side or tried to 3-wheel with the door open....
> 
> I bent the corner of my door when I drove home from down the street on 3 because my passenger side front tire went flat. Well I got home and had to get out and I KNEW I couldnt put it down...... Then I got out....and the fuckin door flew open and bent the corner of my door and the chrome molding at the bottom.... damnit
> 
> Rob
> *


yep brothers driveway hit sit to side and door wasn't shut enough :angry:


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 5 2006, 08:20 AM~6696614
> *Ouch. . . .  :biggrin:  Yeah same year But when I got the Fleetwood it was painted 2003 Cadillac pearl (Dupont White Dimand). Not a great job on the paint but what more can you ask for a $4500 Fleetwood with 60,000 miles. I don't know if you have seen it for sale a while back. It was at a house on 12th Ave and close to 68th Street.
> I hope I can get my Fleetwood looking as good as both of your Fleetwoods. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Hay 93brougham got any pic.'s of your trunk and how you set it up?
> *


WOW R U SERIOS? URS IS THE ONE FROM 12TH AVE AND 68? NO WONDER I HADENT SEEN THAT HO IN A WHILE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN I WAS GONNA BUY IT B4 I GOT MINE BUT THAT ***** WAS ASKING 9,000 WHICH IS STILL A AVARAGE PRICE FOR YEAR AND MILES BUT I WAS LIKE NAW IM STR8. ANYWAY I WOULD TRY TO TAKE PICS OF MY SETUP BUT IHAVE NO CAM IMA SEE IF MY CUZ LENDS ME HIS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2006, 08:50 PM~6694108
> *hey bro, I was gonna ask you, I noticed that on Impala SS and Caprices, when its laid out the real wheels go far forward into the door area, does the same happen with the big body lacs? in other words, do I have to get extended or extend my  lower trailing arms?
> *


no they do not.


----------



## hearse

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 5 2006, 12:41 AM~6695710
> *ok what do u mean into the door area i havent really paid much attention to that really i just noticed the other day tho that when i jack it up all the way in the back or even drop it all the way my shit cambers in a lil too ima have to get a closer look and im talkingabout the back rims.
> *



I was reffering to the way the impala and caprice rear wheels look like when its layed out, they move forward and arent centered in the rear wheel well anymore.


----------



## Skim

I mounted the tank on the drivers side up against the tail panel so I could still get to the bolts that hold it down since the gas tank is more forward. I have 2 compressors which I have decided to mount next to the air tank. Also, I got all my valves mounted under the car on the frame rail, all thats left is cutting the the spring perch off the passenger side axle tube and welding on the lower bag mount. 
Are you guys free floating your rear top cups?


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2006, 07:54 AM~6705230
> *I mounted the tank on the drivers side up against the tail panel so I could still get to the bolts that hold it down since the gas tank is more forward. I have 2 compressors which I have decided to mount next to the air tank. Also, I got all my valves mounted under the car on the frame rail, all thats left is cutting the the spring perch off the passenger side axle tube and welding on the lower bag mount.
> Are you guys free floating your rear top cups?
> *


What are you gonna do with the air leveling shocks? I need them mine just poped on me last night.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 6 2006, 10:15 AM~6706031
> *What are you gonna do with the air leveling shocks? I need them mine just poped on me last night.
> *



I replaced mine with Monroe airshocks that I would air up the rear manually with an air chuck because mine were worn out. They also said they could still be used with the bags but after thinking, they may bee too long. If they are and I cant use them i'll sell them to you. I only ran them a few months.

How do you disconnect the stock load levelling compressor, that shit kicks on constantly when the car is down.


----------



## CaliburKid

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 11 2006, 12:39 AM~5587526
> *My 70 Caddy sits nice.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride...
I know my car is not of the lowrider sense, but eh, it's bagged w/20s...
See below...


















Anyways, the main page is HERE...
:biggrin:

_Kid_


----------



## hearse

simple yet effective


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## hearse

:0


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2006, 07:54 AM~6705230
> *I mounted the tank on the drivers side up against the tail panel so I could still get to the bolts that hold it down since the gas tank is more forward. I have 2 compressors which I have decided to mount next to the air tank. Also, I got all my valves mounted under the car on the frame rail, all thats left is cutting the the spring perch off the passenger side axle tube and welding on the lower bag mount.
> Are you guys free floating your rear top cups?
> *


my fronts are bolted....my back bottom brackets are welded to differential and the tops are floating.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2006, 01:19 PM~6706797
> *I replaced mine with Monroe airshocks that I would air up the rear manually with an air chuck because mine were worn out. They also said they could still be used with the bags but after thinking, they may bee too long. If they are and I cant use them i'll sell them to you. I only ran them a few months.
> 
> How do you disconnect the stock load levelling compressor, that shit kicks on constantly when the car is down.
> *


im not sure if my dawg disconnected the cable or if he cut the wire on mine lol i mean if i was ever to use it again id just rewire it but i dont know if urs is the same since urs is by the front left wheel right? cause mines is under the car towards the differential


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 6 2006, 08:59 PM~6709977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bagged?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 7 2006, 12:15 AM~6711939
> *im not sure if my dawg disconnected the cable or if he cut the wire on mine lol i mean if i was ever to use it again id just rewire it but i dont know if urs is the same since urs is by the front left wheel right? cause mines is under the car towards the differential
> *



Yep it sounds like it and that fucker is annoying. We start back up on it today after work. Damn I thought we was gonna fly right thru it. Shits taking a little bit of time. :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2006, 01:19 PM~6706797
> *I replaced mine with Monroe airshocks that I would air up the rear manually with an air chuck because mine were worn out. They also said they could still be used with the bags but after thinking, they may bee too long. If they are and I cant use them i'll sell them to you. I only ran them a few months.
> 
> How do you disconnect the stock load levelling compressor, that shit kicks on constantly when the car is down.
> *



Its alot easyer than you think. I just opened the fuse box on the Passenger side under the hood and removed the fuse that said compressor or air leling system. Cant remeber. But thats it.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2006, 08:01 AM~6712920
> *Yep it sounds like it and that fucker is annoying. We start back up on it today after work. Damn I thought we was gonna fly right thru it. Shits taking a little bit of time.  :0
> *


Post up some more pictures. We are all waiting. I hope you are still taking pictures of the progress and all the little problems you ran into and how you fixed them. I can't wait to see the build up that you will write up. 

Sorry for the misspelling in the last post (leveling)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 7 2006, 10:12 AM~6713730
> *Post up some more pictures. We are all waiting. I hope you are still taking pictures of the progress and all the little problems you ran into and how you fixed them. I can't wait to see the build up that you will write up.
> 
> Sorry for the misspelling in the last post (leveling)
> *



thanks for the info on the levelling fuse, I am taking pics, I cant post them till Saturday though


----------



## MiNeareWETandpiNK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 6 2006, 06:59 PM~6709977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love the color ......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by MiNeareWETandpiNK_@Dec 7 2006, 09:59 AM~6713984
> *i love the color ......
> *




custom matched to a nail polish my wife had. the paint store showed it to a dupont rep and now its available in their hot hews line :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

B 4 DA PINK


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 7 2006, 12:19 PM~6714117
> *B 4 DA PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Could you post some more pictures of the Grill?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2006, 10:23 AM~6713768
> *thanks for the info on the levelling fuse, I am taking pics, I cant post them till Saturday though
> *



so I got all the front and back done, tank is in, compressors are in. The only thing left is wiring and mounting the gauges which should be done tonight. I ran out of gas on my welder so Im exchanging the welding tank after work so I can finish welding the passenger side bottom bracket on the axle. I also bought some rubber hose from Home Depot and slid the air lines thru it where ever there were sharp objects near it. Hopefully this will protect it from shit rubbing a hole in the lines. 
My buddy who works for Peterbilt got me some bad ass D.O.T. 90 degree fittings that are bad ass. I used them on the outer valves. My birthday is tomorrow so hopefully this will be my present to myself. :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 6 2006, 11:17 PM~6711963
> *bagged?
> *




yup


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2006, 08:05 AM~6721218
> *so I got all the front and back done, tank is in, compressors are in. The only thing left is wiring and mounting the gauges which should be done tonight. I ran out of gas on my welder so Im exchanging the welding tank after work so I can finish welding the passenger side bottom bracket on the axle. I also bought some rubber hose from Home Depot and slid the air lines thru it where ever there were sharp objects near it. Hopefully this will protect it from shit rubbing a hole in the lines.
> My buddy who works for Peterbilt got me some bad ass D.O.T. 90 degree fittings that are bad ass. I used them on the outer valves. My birthday is tomorrow so hopefully this will be my present to myself.  :0
> *



Damn your birthday so close to Christmas. . . . So I bet they give you one gift and call it day for your birthdayy and Christmas. . . j/k

Where did he get the fitting from? I have been looking to find a local store to get some fittings I need for my Train hor and trunk install. I found a realy cheap place online if anyone is interested.

fittings and adapters


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2006, 07:58 AM~6721389
> *Damn your birthday so close to Christmas. . . . So I bet they give you one gift and call it day for your birthdayy and Christmas. . .  j/k
> 
> *



yep! I always got fucked over because of that :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 10:03 PM~6682396
> *started bagging the front today.. Had my buddy Jordan hooking it up. Hes a hard core mini trucker that loves bagging shit. Told me "it gets him out of the house" so he was more than happy to come over and do it. We had to trim the spring pockets a little so the bags would not rub on anything or any obstructions.
> We mocked up one of the front wheels and it tucked almost3" of rim with more room to go. Im ready to get this shit finished now. Tomorrow we hope to have the rear done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Skim. If that's same Lac I was tryin to buy off u a few months ago, that ho lookin clean with the bags and 22's. Hope to see more pic's of it on the streets.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 8 2006, 08:52 AM~6721373
> *yup
> *


people dont be crackin on u? cause i know people be tellin me whyd i bag my shit lol


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2006, 08:58 AM~6721389
> *Damn your birthday so close to Christmas. . . . So I bet they give you one gift and call it day for your birthdayy and Christmas. . .  j/k
> 
> Where did he get the fitting from? I have been looking to find a local store to get some fittings I need for my Train hor and trunk install. I found a realy cheap place online if anyone is interested.
> 
> fittings and adapters
> *


 i got mines from AAC :thumbsup: phatz


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 6 2006, 08:59 PM~6709977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R u running 13's on that Lac?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 8 2006, 06:46 PM~6725206
> *What up Skim. If that's same Lac I was tryin to buy off u a few months ago, that ho lookin clean with the bags and 22's. Hope to see more pic's of it on the streets.
> *



Yep thats the same lac. I think its gonna look clean on the 22's but Im still not selling my daytons. Im gonna put the Daytons back on in spring. I dont like the weather fucking with the D's so I'll ride out both ways, only problem is that I need to get another stock back bumper because mine is cut for a 5th and I dont wanna roll with a wire wheel in the 5th and 22's on the car! :0


----------



## Skim

so what size wire are you guys running the set up with. I bought 15 feet of that red monster cable yesterday and it still wasnt enough :angry: I gotta go back today and get some more. I will have everything wired by tonight. I'll post up some more install pics tonight.


----------



## Skim

did any of you have problems with the factory exhaust pipes near the rear bags. Mine is hella close but still clears. Im wondering if it will need to be rerouted.


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 10:09 AM~6728715
> *so what size wire are you guys running the set up with. I bought 15 feet of that red monster cable yesterday and it still wasnt enough  :angry:  I gotta go back today and get some more. I will have everything wired by tonight. I'll post up some more install pics tonight.
> *


i baught 40 feet of 4gauge red monster cable and i ran that ho from the battery to the 250 fuse all the way back to a 4 fuse rockford distributor box and from there i sent it to a smaller like 10 gauge i think to each compressor for the valves i used some 16 gauge and for the switch box some 16 gauge also that split into like 9 lil wires :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 10:10 AM~6728719
> *did any of you have problems with the factory exhaust pipes near the rear bags. Mine is hella close but still clears. Im wondering if it will need to be rerouted.
> *


its funny u should ask cause at first i had a load of problems not just with the back but some troubleshooting and some work later and now that ho trouble-free  

my first problem was they shipped us the wrong fittings so we cut the donut the bracket goes on and slipped in the hose FROM THE BOTTOM wow problem with that one was it was running nice problem is eventually since it was from the bottom the hose was like moving the bag in a way i dunno which caused the bag sometimes to slip out. i was driving once jacked up the back while turning and i juse feel my car fall on the right side and i start hearing a dragging/scrapping noise im like wtf i get home its the bag just on the floor held by the hose i was like ok big problem. second solution i went to b&c baught some 90 degree elbows installed it came out way better then last time then couple months later theres a video shoot so i just go crazy hittin switches later i hear my shit leakin get home spray water and soap everywhere nothing take off the right bag the elbow had gotten cracked everytime i would jack it up it would hit the donut and we hadnt noticed so air was just leaking out so then we said aight lets flip the bag around then there came the exaust problem lol the exaust was too close till 1 day it burnt the line i was like ok fck this i ordered some more 90 degree fittings from AAC and we welded the bottom brackets and where my friend had cut the donut we faced the new fittings ::knocks on wood:: havent had anymore problems till this day and yea the bag looks like its close to the exaust but i mean run with it whats the worst that can happen  i mean i see no way around that piece of crap excaust lol


----------



## 93brougham

oh yeai forgot to mention i popped 2 bags since then but do to mistakes first one EXPLODED cause it was jacked up all the way with 200psi in it. u dont wanna be in the car when that happens thankfully it was parked sounded like a bomb. and my other bag got pinched when my exaust burnt my line i tried to ride with the left side atleast a lil jacked up and i ended up pinching the left bag. had to ride with the ass down all week getting me a ticket and all :0


----------



## Skim

heres some pics I took


















90 degree so the air line would route directly into the frame










had to cut off the rear spring perches.




























how I keep warm when its 16 degrees. :0


----------



## Skim

Jordan checking the wheel clearance


----------



## Skim




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 10:08 PM~6732159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan checking the wheel clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SKIM THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD, YOU WANNA SELL THE BOOTY KIT NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham

> heres some pics I took
> 
> 90 degree so the air line would route directly into the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are ur rear brackets?


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 10:11 PM~6732171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 brother from another mother :thumbsup: u dont live in FL do u lol so we could nose up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> heres some pics I took
> 
> 90 degree so the air line would route directly into the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are ur rear brackets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, thats the front. whats probably throwing you off is that lower cup is actually a rear cup. I just had it on there to mock up some shit. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 9 2006, 10:36 PM~6732620
> *DAMN SKIM THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD, YOU WANNA SELL THE BOOTY KIT NOW? :biggrin:
> *



no way. Im keeping my Daytons for springtime so I gotta keep my 5th. Im just looking for a stock back bumper whileIm on the 22's. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 10 2006, 01:17 AM~6733288
> *:0 brother from another mother  :thumbsup: u dont live in FL do u lol so we could nose up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 10 2006, 02:17 AM~6733288
> *:0 brother from another mother  :thumbsup: u dont live in FL do u lol so we could nose up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That ho looks nasty! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

I guess i'll be seeing that Lac at the Houston show!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 10 2006, 08:55 PM~6737358
> *I guess i'll be seeing that Lac at the Houston show!
> *



OR TEXAS HEATWAVE.

















i'LL POST PICS WHEN i PULL IT OUT OF THE GARAGE THIS WEEK.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 9 2006, 05:16 AM~6728476
> *R u running 13's on that Lac?
> *




YESIR


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 8 2006, 08:40 PM~6725621
> *i got mines from AAC  :thumbsup: phatz
> *



Who is ACC? And where are they located?


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 12 2006, 08:10 AM~6745850
> *Who is ACC? And where are they located?
> *


AAC my bad lol they are the sponsors for the air suspension part of the forum theyre located in canada but have u.s. distributors theyre number is at the top of the air suspension page but incase u miss it its...


----------



## 93brougham

i just looked at ur cardomain u got 2 fleetwoods? i wanted another one to put on 14's but ol boy trippin i have space but u know how some parents are he dont want me having 3 cars i got a 82 riviera drop top which i might sell and get a 64 impala or a 59 cadillac fleetwood but lets see


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 12 2006, 10:44 PM~6750788
> *i just looked at ur cardomain u got 2 fleetwoods? i wanted another one to put on 14's but ol boy trippin i have space but u know how some parents are he dont want me having 3 cars i got a 82 riviera drop top which i might sell and get a 64 impala or a 59 cadillac fleetwood but lets see
> *



I had two. . . Sum (Female DoG) Hit me at a red light then two weeks later Sum other [email protected] took a stop sign and finished it off. So with all the money I bought me the Fleetwood from 68th Street and sold my old one for . . . . $700.00

Don't stop breathing. . . You ok? lol

It wasn't even worth that. The front crossmember on the frame was bent the rear was tosted and I started to have eletrical problems after the hit's. It wasn't worth $3.00.


----------



## SeveNineImpala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2006, 09:03 PM~6737807
> *OR TEXAS HEATWAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'LL POST PICS WHEN i PULL IT OUT OF THE GARAGE THIS WEEK.
> *


damn thats looking good skim


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 13 2006, 12:30 PM~6754467
> *I had two. . . Sum (Female DoG) Hit me at a red light then two weeks later Sum other [email protected] took a stop sign and finished it off. So with all the money I bought me the Fleetwood from 68th Street and sold my old one for . . . . $700.00
> 
> Don't stop breathing. . .  You ok? lol
> 
> It wasn't even worth that. The front crossmember on the frame was bent the rear was tosted and I started to have eletrical problems after the hit's. It wasn't worth $3.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 holy FCK! what luck i hate drivers here. :angry:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

heres a pic of my lac


----------



## bmcustomaudio

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Dec 13 2006, 11:13 PM~6757612
> *heres a pic of my lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat bitch is baddd, im lovin the JL amps across the back too


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2006, 07:48 AM~6705218
> *I was reffering to the way the impala and caprice rear wheels look like when its layed out, they move forward and arent centered in the rear wheel well anymore.
> *



Skim... B-Bodies coming out factory at factory height dont have centered rear wheels to the well. Thats why alot of enthusiast get the extended rear control arms. Caddies dont ahve this issue to begin with. The only time the tire will slide forward is when you tap the rear up only...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2006, 01:19 PM~6706797
> *How do you disconnect the stock load levelling compressor, that shit kicks on constantly when the car is down.
> *


2 fuses under the hood and depending on how for it drops you can adjust the level control... its white and has lever, sits in between the rear wheels on the other side of the gas tank...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2006, 08:05 AM~6721218
> *so I got all the front and back done, tank is in, compressors are in. The only thing left is wiring and mounting the gauges which should be done tonight. I ran out of gas on my welder so Im exchanging the welding tank after work so I can finish welding the passenger side bottom bracket on the axle. I also bought some rubber hose from Home Depot and slid the air lines thru it where ever there were sharp objects near it. Hopefully this will protect it from shit rubbing a hole in the lines.
> My buddy who works for Peterbilt got me some bad ass D.O.T. 90 degree fittings that are bad ass. I used them on the outer valves. My birthday is tomorrow so hopefully this will be my present to myself.  :0
> *



Hydraulic Line protectors will work better and last longer agasint chafing then he rubber hose


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 15 2006, 10:00 AM~6764960
> *Hydraulic Line protectors will work better and last longer agasint chafing then he rubber hose
> *


thanks for all the info. Im learning and youre right. The car is finally finished after working on it here and there a couple hours after work etc. The first day out, the front drivers side line got sucked in between the tire and frame causing it to get shredded into about a foot long section looking like a dead ass snake.. Fixed that then found the rear drivers line wasnt pushed in all the way and that fucker just pushed itself out and drained like PSHHHHHHH! while I was driving.

anyways Im done. It came out nice and hopefully I got all the bugs out finally.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

while I was doing the last bit of checking the lines. it was on jackstands but I would love that bitch to bust a mean dog leg. :biggrin:


----------



## SeveNineImpala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 07:46 PM~6767680
> *while I was doing the last bit of checking the lines. it was on jackstands but I would love that bitch to bust a mean dog leg.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that thing looks clean homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i love the way the back wheel tucks when slammed! looks great skim !


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SeveNineImpala+Dec 15 2006, 09:34 PM~6767905-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that thing looks clean homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 16 2006, 12:46 AM~6768842
> *i love the way the back wheel tucks when slammed! looks great skim !
> *



thanks! Yep I was hella suprised how the rear tucks. I was a bit worried I was gonna have to put some stock skirts back on but even on a side to side they still clear. Tuckin all that deep ass lip. :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 09:43 PM~6767666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out nice :0


----------



## Skim

thanks homie. Im gonna have to see how it looks back on the 14" Daytons and get some pics. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick! damn tony the rear looks insane!


----------



## EPTdroopy

showing off at the 2hot 2fast 2 low car show in El Paso


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 05:43 AM~6769871
> *thanks! Yep I was hella suprised how the rear tucks. I was a bit worried I was gonna have to put some stock skirts back on but even on a side to side they still clear. Tuckin all that deep ass lip.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I makes me want a big body now  lookin tight as hell thogh Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

thanks. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah, where are you guys mounting your front shock relocators. I looked and shit if I weld the lower tabs on and mount the front shocks pn the frame, wont that cut down on my turning radius making my tires hit the shock on a full turn?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Dec 13 2006, 11:13 PM~6757612
> *heres a pic of my lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHUT UP MANN. I meant u at the houston show earler this year. I'm the black dude that was askin u questions about your lac. And i know your club member Patrick with the 93 lac from SA Chapter. I finally got my lac and is ready to be bagged up :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 09:43 PM~6767666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD! Hey Skim where did u get those skirts from?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2006, 09:43 AM~6774643
> *LOOKIN GOOD! Hey Skim where did u get those skirts from?
> *



I have them made. Thats welded and polished stainless steel. I have a set ready to go now pre built $350 shipped, or $225 shipped and I use your stock skirts for a core. :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

DAMN IT! I'M GET BACK WITH U ON THAT. IF U SALE THOSE CAN U MAKE MORE IN A MONTH? I'M STILL CHRISMAS SHOPPIN.


----------



## Cut N 3's

Another question for u guys. Is it better to run 14'6 or 14'7 on the fleetwoods?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Dec 17 2006, 09:55 AM~6774681-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN IT! I'M GET BACK WITH U ON THAT. IF U SALE THOSE CAN U MAKE MORE IN A MONTH? I'M STILL CHRISMAS SHOPPIN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES They take a week to 2 weeks to build if he aint swamped.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2006, 09:57 AM~6774686
> *Another question for u guys. Is it better to run 14'6 or 14'7 on the fleetwoods?
> *



If you got chinas, the 7's tend to rub the back passenger side so you might need a 6 out back, real Dayton 7's will clear.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2006, 11:21 AM~6774739
> *YES They take a week to 2 weeks to build if he aint swamped.
> If you got chinas, the 7's  tend to rub the back passenger side so you might need a 6 out back, real Dayton 7's will clear.
> *


FUCK chinas. Is it the same for 13's?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2006, 10:26 AM~6774748
> *FUCK chinas. Is it the same for 13's?
> *


I hear with a 185x55 on a 13 they do clear. may have to grind on them front calipers for 13's tho.


----------



## Cut N 3's

Thanks for the info Skim. U still got that glass house for sale?


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2006, 09:37 AM~6774624
> *WHUT UP MANN. I meant u at the houston show earler this year. I'm the black dude that was askin u questions about your lac. And i know your club member Patrick with the 93 lac from SA Chapter. I finally got my lac and is ready to be bagged up :biggrin:
> *


HEY GOOD WITH YA BRO, ITS NICE TO HEAR YOU GOT YOUR SELF A BIG BODY, HIT ME UP ON HERE IF YOU GOT ANY MORE QUESTIONS OR YOU CAN CALL THE SHOP SOUTHERN AUTOSPORTS 361-883-0303


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 08:46 PM~6767680
> *while I was doing the last bit of checking the lines. it was on jackstands but I would love that bitch to bust a mean dog leg.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE I USUALLY DONT LIKE FLEETWOODS WITH BIG RIMS BUT YOUR RIDE LOOKS TIGHT THOSE RIMS ARE THE SHIT


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Lowrider Magazine came out with a Tech article that was very interesting. HOW TO 3WHEEL ON AIR ! ! ! !









































Also who knows about what and how the helium is used to suck up a tire?


----------



## JRO

Might as well juice it. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 20 2006, 11:09 PM~6794853
> *Might as well juice it.  :dunno:
> *


thinking same thing..


----------



## KingsWood

wtf man? on that paragraph next to the last pic, they say no reinforcement necessayr....??????


----------



## d1ulove2h8

i just spoke to the guy from the shop and he told me that the helium isnt used to suck up the tire, in order to hold up the weight it needs more pressure so that is where the helium comes in but if ur using co2 or nitrogen then that works also.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Dec 27 2006, 05:22 PM~6838526
> *i just spoke to the guy from the shop and he told me that the helium isnt used to suck up the tire, in order to hold up the weight it needs more pressure so that is where the helium comes in but if ur using co2 or nitrogen then that works also.
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Dec 27 2006, 07:22 PM~6838526
> *i just spoke to the guy from the shop and he told me that the helium isnt used to suck up the tire, in order to hold up the weight it needs more pressure so that is where the helium comes in but if ur using co2 or nitrogen then that works also.
> *


Thank you.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

also if you need just the cylinders and not the bottle its 300 each, so 600 for a pair for 14"s


----------



## Moco

bagged or juiced, i say they're all going to look the same in a picture, from the outside. mine is bagged, better picture in my profile.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 28 2006, 12:18 AM~6841101
> *bagged or juiced, i say they're all going to look the same in a picture, from the outside.  mine is bagged, better picture in my profile.
> *



POST IT HERE :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300601


----------



## Skim

Can anybody tell me how / where they mounted their new front shocks with the relocator kit on 93-96 big bodys. :0


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2007, 08:52 AM~6924607
> *Can anybody tell me how / where they mounted their new front shocks with the relocator kit on 93-96 big bodys. :0
> *


what new front shocks? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2006, 09:37 AM~6774624
> *WHUT UP MANN. I meant u at the houston show earler this year. I'm the black dude that was askin u questions about your lac. And i know your club member Patrick with the 93 lac from SA Chapter. I finally got my lac and is ready to be bagged up :biggrin:
> *


the lac in that pic is off the chain


----------



## 727Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 09:43 PM~6767666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bitch is baad..where did you get that grille?

heres mine....


----------



## SeveNineImpala

pic of a bagged big body limo i found on the local craigslist


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dUBCADILLAC_@Jan 8 2007, 11:12 AM~6932541
> *That bitch is baad..where did you get that grille?
> 
> heres mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT GRILLE IS $110 AT JEGS, I SEEN YOUR LAC IN PICS ON HERE WAY BACK, I ALWAYS LIKED IT :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 7 2007, 10:10 PM~6929272
> *what new front shocks?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 COME ON BRO, I KNOW SOMEBODY HAD TO HAVE PUT FRONT SHOCKS ON A BAGGED BIG BODY BEFORE. I HIT A DIP AND MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE IM TRYING TO HOP :0


----------



## Sonu

This are some nice rims on the Big Body ey!!!... and that DUB emblem on the side  


Whatsup witht he Limo's rim lol.. it reminds me of REVELL TOY KIT lowrider rims without white walls :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2007, 06:42 PM~6963189
> *:0  COME ON BRO, I KNOW SOMEBODY HAD TO HAVE PUT FRONT SHOCKS ON A BAGGED BIG BODY BEFORE. I HIT A DIP AND MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE IM TRYING TO HOP  :0
> *


lol not me  and yea i know what u mean lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79




----------



## 19PANCHO59

:roflmao:


----------



## JRO




----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by SeveNineImpala_@Jan 8 2007, 01:56 PM~6934357
> *pic of a bagged big body limo i found on the local craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im about to help some friends of mine from a local car club bag their Towncar limo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 12 2007, 11:48 PM~6975445
> * IM GONNA BAG MY 59 SOON, WHAT KIT SHOULD I GO WITH?
> *


 :0


----------



## 727Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2007, 06:40 PM~6963171
> *THAT GRILLE IS $110 AT JEGS, I SEEN YOUR LAC IN PICS ON HERE WAY BACK, I ALWAYS LIKED IT  :0
> *


can you send me a link by chance I cant find it on there......thanks


----------



## 727Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 12 2007, 10:32 PM~6974200
> *lol not me   and yea i know what u mean lol  :biggrin:
> *


me neither...lol...and I know what you mean by that and your comment earlier about ridin slammed on a bumpy road and lookin like a jack in the box, i be doin that shit all the time, nooooo fun......I hit a bump one time and my boy was followin me and said my back tires came off the ground.....


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Jan 13 2007, 01:48 AM~6975445
> *
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



lol


----------



## poundlb

dros are for hoes?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by poundlb_@Jan 22 2007, 09:02 PM~7058921
> *dros are for hoes?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by poundlb_@Jan 22 2007, 09:02 PM~7058921
> *dros are for hoes?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 come down homie....he's just mad cause he aint got a lolo.........its alright i was young and broke ounce...............tu madre....................


----------



## 93brougham

juice is for babies uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 26 2007, 04:56 PM~7095984
> *juice is for babies  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by poundlb_@Jan 22 2007, 10:02 PM~7058921
> *dros are for hoes?
> *


 :0


----------



## CustomMachines

Some sick rides up here!!! luve the big rims!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:0 


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1598592900


----------



## mando1981

car is dirty it has been raining the last couple days. it has re-7 all the way aroud and 12 gallon air tank.


----------



## JerzeyDevil




----------



## JerzeyDevil




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Sonu

Thats a nice one what happened to the Coupe DeVille on some DUBS?


----------



## 2LO4URHO

IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/003/1DSC_0012.JPG[/IMG]

















































Well there she is- she a lil dirty but she gets the job done- sorry about the size of the pics guys im at work and have limited resources as far as what programs and websites i can go to :angry: Try'n to catch me ridin dirty, Try'n to catch me ridin dirty; lol  5.7 L Green Envy haha- as u can tell from the pics some bastard must have hit me at the dmn supermarket :machinegun:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 2LO4URHO

Damn those rims look wicked on that caddy nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## $jrios23$

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327995


----------



## Sonu

Lets see some Impalas or any other OGz on airride :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Damn that looks nice homie.. instead throw some 14s on it at least or 13s :biggrin:


----------



## $jrios23$

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 29 2007, 01:18 AM~7574953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that looks nice homie.. instead throw some 14s on it at least or 13s :biggrin:
> *


hell no every body gots their own style this is mine :biggrin:


----------



## 727Lowrider

Dunno if I posted my lac here or not but here it is again if I did.....




























I'm going to be selling it soon, what do yall think I should ask for it? Im in the process of glassing and bondoin the dash and going to get the front seats recovered cause of rips. So itll be in excellent condition.....


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Complaments Of www.cusstom.com


----------



## SCRAPN93

heres my 93 when it had bags n 14s. too damn slow tho in da shop gettin pumps as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Mar 29 2007, 10:49 AM~7577078
> *heres my 93 when it had bags n 14s. too damn slow tho in da shop gettin pumps as we speak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw it for sale or for trade long back! Whatsup bro u didnt sell it?


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by CUTTYSAGGIN_@Mar 24 2007, 05:13 PM~7543290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need some slam bags...


----------



## Sonu

Thats a nice black coupe! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham

just found these pics on here  


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham

heres some of my homeboy too


----------



## Sonu

There is a guy in Toronto who owns a black one like that FWD DeVille


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 29 2007, 10:44 AM~7576566
> *Complaments Of www.cusstom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


22's?


----------



## SCRAPN93

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 29 2007, 07:37 PM~7580571
> *I saw it for sale or for trade long back! Whatsup bro u didnt sell it?
> *


yea I did have it for sale awhile ago but decided jus to redo to whole car. got a 3 pump 10 battery setup gettin installed as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Lets see someone three wheel :cheesy: standing ones too


----------



## Sonu

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## EVANASTY

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 1 2007, 11:06 PM~7599344
> *heres some of my homeboy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaamn motha fucking got the deville a rockin


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 29 2007, 09:44 AM~7576566
> *Complaments Of www.cusstom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey i took those pics


----------



## Simplicity

That Caddi is badass.


----------



## 91stink'n Tc

Heres some pics of my big body lincoln.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Skim

My 96 under my F-250


----------



## 93brougham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 09:09 PM~8531175
> *My 96 under my F-250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0


wut up skim ay let me ask u did u extend ur a-arms later on so it wouldnt get neg camber.....


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2007, 10:58 AM~7609472
> *22's?
> *


yeah there 22's he's got swanger on it now


----------



## baggedcutlass

My Mark 8


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 1980caddy

ttt


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

just bought a 95 fleet, need some tips on baggin it, i was thinkin slam 7s? 
if anybody knows any kits, brackets or anything made after market i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

just bought a 95 fleet, need some tips on baggin it, i was thinkin slam 7s? 
if anybody knows any kits, brackets or anything made after market i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 13 2007, 04:10 PM~8544075
> *:0  :0
> wut up skim ay let me ask u did u extend ur a-arms later on so it wouldnt get neg camber.....
> *


Nope


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 1 2007, 10:06 PM~7599344
> *heres some of my homeboy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELP HELP...I NEED THE GRILLE FROM THIS DEVILLE..WERE CAN I GET ONE..THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## 416impala

MINE


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 16 2008, 12:14 PM~9708628
> *MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Phatz,

You know that if you are careful with a razorblade you can remove the black from the divider between the windows on the rear doors. It it is stainless or aluminum under there and it would match your pillars pretty good.

it looks like this.... ( I need to get some stainless pillars)










You can also see where i started removing the black shit on the thin chrome/stainless that goes all the way around the windows. I need to get some adhesive remover, it's on there pretty good.


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER

SKIM, your Fleet is the shit man. Looks badass. 
Your inbox is full - couldn't send you a PM


----------



## swift1

man i love the pics of the bagged big body fleetwoods man i got 1 myself lookn 2 bag also and i want 22s for it also man this was good info would like to know the pros and cons on the set ups though thanks hit me up they call me swift1 aka The fleetwood mak www.myspace.com/fleetwoodmak


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 17 2008, 08:03 PM~9722479
> *Hey Phatz,
> 
> You know that if you are careful with a razorblade you can remove the black from the divider between the windows on the rear doors. It it is stainless or aluminum under there and it would match your pillars pretty good.
> 
> it looks like this.... ( I need to get some stainless pillars)
> 
> You can also see where i started removing the black shit on the thin chrome/stainless that goes all the way around the windows. I need to get some adhesive remover, it's on there pretty good.
> *



Thanks bro, I didnt even know that, I should get hackin the garage lol.


----------



## Str8sharkin78

heres mine on 20's


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Jan 23 2008, 01:53 PM~9764021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine on 20's
> *


it looks good with 20s


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 23 2008, 03:07 PM~9765283
> *it looks good with 20s
> *


thanks!...


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 23 2008, 05:07 PM~9765283
> *it looks good with 20s
> *


hell yeh.. that's just what i was thinkin


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## xSSive




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## kazma64




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## SEVERED TIES




----------



## EVANASTY

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@May 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10574439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

thats some hardcore shit


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@May 4 2008, 07:42 PM~10574439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT front setup they use? its a macpherson so they must have used upper/lower control arms.


----------



## Sporty

YEH.. that butterfly is wicked deep


----------



## 416impala

ttt for my caddy on 24's this week


----------



## eyeneff

Here's mine, on stocks :angry: 
Bought it a week or two ago. I think the previous owner posted it when it had 20's on it, I'm gonna throw some 13's or 14's on it soon.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 7 2008, 10:12 AM~10597711
> *ttt for my caddy on 24's this week
> *


 :0 make sure u post up some pics


----------



## SEVERED TIES




----------



## rollinlo64

last pic of that caprice was taken right here in winnipeg right?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## lowfreeze

8) like the stance?

Dutch Low












































































































8) 8)

My 1977 Caprice coupe


----------



## 96mercury

heres my marquis still needs some work


----------



## slamed64




----------



## slamed64

And here it is after i got the white walls made


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@May 12 2008, 12:22 PM~10635100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet looking 64 dude!! love it..


----------



## eyeneff

TTT for my 13's finally!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

mines


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 13 2008, 03:10 PM~10864016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 29 2007, 11:44 AM~7576566
> *Complaments Of www.cusstom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEEN THE GUY LAST YEAR AT CIRCUIT CITY ROLLIN THROUGHT THE PARKING LOT AND HIT THE SWITCH ON HIM THREE WHEELED THE CAR ON BOTH SIDES....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham

:cheesy:


----------



## Mendiola1207

Nice!!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## suecyde




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 6 2008, 11:14 PM~11025512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
What setup you running on that??


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 7 2008, 09:47 AM~11027342
> *
> What setup you running on that??
> *


Nevermind, I saw your other thread!


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 7 2008, 08:17 AM~11027451
> *Nevermind, I saw your other thread!
> *


----------



## lowfreeze

:cheesy:


----------



## Sonu

Do you guys think its the smartest thing to do is BAG our OG cars including impalas, since Hydraulics go really hard on the car???


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jul 10 2008, 08:32 AM~11054075
> *Do you guys think its the smartest thing to do is BAG our OG cars including impalas, since Hydraulics go really hard on the car???
> *





its your car, your money, do what the fuck you want.....if you want to do what other people think is right/cool then use their money.


If its a numbers matching, all original, rare ass impala then I have a different opinion.....throw some rims on it and keep it stock.....DONT fuck those up.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jul 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11054075
> *Do you guys think its the smartest thing to do is BAG our OG cars including impalas, since Hydraulics go really hard on the car???
> *


I think bags can be just as hard on it if you're running 1/2" or more at high PSI with no slow downs.
That said, dros have slow downs too and you don't have to run 12 batteries to lay and play. 

I've heard people say that people who aren't lowriders (like hotrodders) consider bags an upgrade that increases the value and hydros decrease the value, mainly because there's so much more cutting. I think bagged cars have more potential to be put back to original.

You still got that Linc? Post it up, you started this topic and didn't even post yours. :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 10 2008, 10:42 AM~11054450
> *I think bags can be just as hard on it if you're running 1/2" or more at high PSI with no slow downs.
> That said, dros have slow downs too and you don't have to run 12 batteries to lay and play.
> 
> I've heard people say that people who aren't lowriders (like hotrodders) consider bags an upgrade that increases the value and hydros decrease the value, mainly because there's so much more cutting. I think bagged cars have more potential to be put back to original.
> 
> You still got that Linc? Post it up, you started this topic and didn't even post yours.  :uh:
> *


thats very true, alot of friends i have dont juice their older cars but will juice a cutlass or a caddy because they arent a rare find


----------



## Island_Cadi

Whats up guys and gals,

Does anyone know if there is a kit to bag a Deville. I just picked up a 96 Deville and I'm can't seem to find one. Plus I'm still learning about these so please any help about suspension and audio would be great.

Thanks
John


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Island_Cadi_@Jul 14 2008, 04:38 PM~11085848
> *Whats up guys and gals,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a kit to bag a Deville.  I just picked up a 96 Deville and I'm can't seem to find one.  Plus I'm still learning about these so please any help about suspension and audio would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> *


 :uh: Search homie, there's lots of info in this forum, and the car audio forum.
Deville kits are no further away then clicking this little guy in the top right.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 22 2008, 12:33 PM~11148469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Island_Cadi

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 22 2008, 09:23 PM~11154432
> *:uh:  Search homie, there's lots of info in this forum, and the car audio forum.
> Deville kits are no further away then clicking this little guy in the top right.
> 
> *



Thanks man, I 've searched Deville air suspensions, Deville, 96 Deville, and etc.. thats why I asked. Seems the Fleetwood is more desirable.. Thanks for the help..


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Island_Cadi_@Jul 23 2008, 02:46 PM~11159680
> *Thanks man, I 've searched Deville air suspensions, Deville, 96 Deville, and etc..  thats why I asked.  Seems the Fleetwood is more desirable..  Thanks for the help..
> *


  

Yeah Fleets are RWD so I think they're a little easier, but there are bagged Devilles out there and AAC has a kit for them. I think there was a pic of one in this thread.


----------



## eyeneff

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DaddyZ Caddy




----------



## Slammed63Chevy




----------



## Slammed63Chevy




----------



## eyeneff

Nice rides!!


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Slammed63Chevy_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11392438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's beautiful!!!! :0


----------



## baggedcutlass

Not a big body but here's my monte










http://jumpcut.com/view?id=DC156F9472E011DD95AA000423CEF5B0


----------



## TYTE9D

my homies bigbody we just finshed.




































thanks to: AAC, CCE, USA1MOTORSPORTS!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 26 2008, 12:32 PM~11441639
> *my homies bigbody we just finshed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks AAC AND CCE!
> *


That looks nice! That trunk looks clean as shit! Is that just the stock liner with a panel, or did you panel the sides too?
What tank did you stuff back there?
Redoing mine soon, hopefully this weekend. Got the parts sitting, just need time.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 26 2008, 12:59 PM~11442898
> *That looks nice! That trunk looks clean as shit! Is that just the stock liner with a panel, or did you panel the sides too?
> What tank did you stuff back there?
> Redoing mine soon, hopefully this weekend. Got the parts sitting, just need time.
> *


thanks homie! i did a floor so i had something to bolt the comps and tank to then trimmed the stock liner and made the wall to hide the 2 480's and a 8 1/2 gallon tank.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 26 2008, 05:30 PM~11444390
> *thanks homie! i did a floor so i had something to bolt the comps and tank to then trimmed the stock liner and made the wall to hide the 2 480's and a 8 1/2 gallon tank.
> *


Word, I'm pulling out my 12 gallon for a 8 (at least until I get an EDC :biggrin: ). 
I was just gonna do a floor, side panels, and one behind the tank. That's a good idea to just hide it completely, makes the trunk more usable with no worries about shit knocking into the tank or comps. Damn, I thought I had mine planned out, now I got a think some more. :biggrin: 
If you have any pics of the build, or pics of the setup, pm me if you don't mind.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 26 2008, 08:08 PM~11446897
> *Word, I'm pulling out my 12 gallon for a 8 (at least until I get an EDC  :biggrin: ).
> I was just gonna do a floor, side panels, and one behind the tank. That's a good idea to just hide it completely, makes the trunk more usable with no worries about shit knocking into the tank or comps. Damn, I thought I had mine planned out, now I got a think some more.  :biggrin:
> If you have any pics of the build, or pics of the setup, pm me if you don't mind.
> *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 26 2008, 11:32 AM~11441639
> *my homies bigbody we just finshed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to: AAC, CCE, USA1MOTORSPORTS!
> *


i saw this car at the show, looked clean! do you have pics of the other bagged big body behind or in front of that one? im hoping on gettin my 91 done soon just need to find a good installer


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 26 2008, 10:17 PM~11448502
> *i saw this car at the show, looked clean! do you have pics of the other bagged big body behind or in front of that one? im hoping on gettin my 91 done soon just need to find a good installer
> *


thanks homie! yah i got pics of the other bigbody i just sold to my homie, but i didn't do the install on that one. i am gonna be re doing it here soon though. i can pm you a couple shots of what it looks like now.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 27 2008, 09:15 AM~11450126
> *thanks homie! yah i got pics of the other bigbody i just sold to my homie, but i didn't do the install on that one. i am gonna be re doing it here soon though. i can pm you a couple shots of what it looks like now.
> *


Yea man send me any pics you have, much apreciate it, if i woulda known you were gonna be at the show i woulda hit you up, i live in Yakima.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Aug 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11452038
> *Yea man send me any pics you have, much apreciate it, if i woulda known you were gonna be at the show i woulda hit you up, i live in Yakima.
> *


  no prob.


----------



## xSSive




----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## eyeneff

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

^^^^^nice.^^^^^


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Sep 30 2008, 01:51 PM~11739471
> *^^^^^nice.^^^^^
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2008, 07:53 PM~11897656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit is looking right homie! Any pics of it fully layed out?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

heres mine


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## secondtonone317

some really nice big bodies in this thread


----------



## TONYBAGS559




----------



## hearse

thats not a big body :uh:


----------



## secondtonone317




----------



## Aceplatinum22

is a 94 fleetwood an A body or B body? I got brackets made for a cadillac. The front's are for B body and the rear are for an A body. Will the brackets fit and will they work??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

fleetwoods are D bodies, very simular to a B body


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## hcc72

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 26 2008, 10:32 AM~11441639
> *my homies bigbody we just finshed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to: AAC, CCE, USA1MOTORSPORTS!
> *


Got my 95 Fleetwood yesterday. Ordering the grill and 13s next week. Looking for a sweet bag setup. What n where dyour buddy get this one.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2008, 05:53 PM~11897656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats nice


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 12:16 PM~12105192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 02:16 PM~12105192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## specspec




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 15 2008, 01:45 AM~12432218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that one, clean as a mug


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 14 2008, 11:45 PM~12432218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is tight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 14 2008, 11:45 PM~12432218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FLEETWOOD IS CLEAN


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 15 2008, 02:45 AM~12432218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

I want one!


----------



## seven0seven




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 15 2008, 01:45 AM~12432218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this for sure bagged? 
never saw a setup


----------



## D&A1

HERES A COUPLE PICS OF MY BIG BODY !!


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 18 2008, 06:01 PM~12470121
> *is this for sure bagged?
> never saw a setup
> *


I guarantee it :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 18 2008, 10:18 PM~12470322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS OF MY BIG BODY !!
> *


:thumbsup:  

What you running in that?


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 20 2006, 01:11 AM~6208166
> *heres some pics of my current project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i spy a first call removal van across the street!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 18 2008, 10:21 PM~12473290
> *I guarantee it :thumbsup:
> *


I double guarantee it. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 21 2008, 12:27 AM~12488340
> *I double guarantee it.  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 Howzit J...Happy holidays :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 26 2008, 05:35 PM~12532366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: WHERE YOU HOPPING IT OR WAS IT ON JACK STANDS?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Dec 29 2008, 05:08 AM~12549795
> *:thumbsup: WHERE YOU HOPPING IT OR WAS IT ON JACK STANDS?
> *


clearly hes swapping his 14s for new zenith 13s :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 29 2008, 02:37 PM~12552495
> *clearly hes swapping his 14s for new zenith 13s  :uh:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: clearly!!

haha, i had it on jackstands and i was like, " this looks like it would make a nice picture" so i took it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

but dont let this fool you


my car does get up pretty nice   

im going to have to get someone to take a pic while in hopping


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2008, 08:06 PM~12553964
> *but dont let this fool you
> my car does get up pretty nice
> 
> im going to have to get someone to take a pic while in hopping
> *


thats why im trying to pick up some ext. arms 
what psi are you running?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2008, 08:06 PM~12553964
> *but dont let this fool you
> my car does get up pretty nice
> 
> im going to have to get someone to take a pic while in hopping
> *


 :yes:  
I want to see it layed out too, all the pics I've seen the front is up.


----------



## xSSive

boredom pics........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 30 2008, 01:03 PM~12561088
> *:yes:
> I want to see it layed out too, all the pics I've seen the front is up.
> *


this is the closest pic of it layed out :uh: 

i dont know why i dont hve any, ill take some one of these days :biggrin: 












when its layed out, it lays on the crossmember


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 30 2008, 04:18 PM~12561696
> *this is the closest pic of it layed out :uh:
> 
> i dont know why i dont hve any, ill take some one of these days :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when its layed out, it lays on the crossmember
> *


That's what I want to see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 30 2008, 04:23 PM~12561737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That looks bad ass in the sun. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 31 2008, 10:16 AM~12569323
> *That's what I want to see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








































this is on the 14s

with the 13s, it on the crossmember, ill get some pics when i pput the 13s back on


----------



## eyeneff




----------



## thayer

New to these forums but here is my 62 Deville.


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by thayer_@Jan 3 2009, 11:57 AM~12593235
> *New to these forums but here is my 62 Deville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/azgfk/Misc%20Cars/12-28-08014.jpg[/img
> [/b][/quote]
> :cool: NICE DEVILLE HOMIE.*


----------



## rollinlo64

SICK DEVILLE MAN!!! almost bought one of those couple years back with same plans but i bought the 64 rag impala instead.. either way SICK RIDE!!!

where you from??


----------



## thayer

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Jan 4 2009, 01:49 AM~12599762
> *SICK DEVILLE MAN!!! almost bought one of those couple years back with same plans but i bought the 64 rag impala instead.. either way SICK RIDE!!!
> 
> where you from??
> *


Phoenix. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## BigTime77

1/BigTime77_pics/BIGTIME77.jpg[/IMG]

My bagged 77 Lincoln Mark V


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Jan 6 2009, 04:41 PM~12623442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/BigTime77_pics/BIGTIME77.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My bagged 77 Lincoln Mark V
> *


 :thumbsup: 

You ever have 13's or 14's on it? That I'd like to see


----------



## BigTime77

Yeah i had 14's on it before I bagged it and thought they just looked too small and you saw too much in the wheel wells. It'd prolly look way better now that it lays out.........i do love the look of 14's on the juiced ones. I'll put my 14's from my Lac on my Linc this summer and take some pics and maybe even change my mind.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by thayer_@Jan 5 2009, 07:55 AM~12609450
> *Phoenix. Thanks for the compliments
> *


What up Thayer. Lets see so far we got you, folkseca, trayle, OPWK, me all in here from the GFK


----------



## 8FLEET9

youtube clip


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jan 13 2009, 04:05 PM~12693811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube clip
> *


clean caddy homie what set up do you have and do you have pics.


----------



## 8FLEET9

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jan 13 2009, 10:22 PM~12695721
> *clean caddy homie what set up do you have and do you have pics.
> *


thanks man,
ton of pics in my build topic, check my sig.
2 viar 480s on an 8 gallon tank with 3/8 valves and 1/2" lines.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Jan 11 2009, 12:37 PM~12669453
> *Yeah i had 14's on it before I bagged it and thought they just looked too small and you saw too much in the wheel wells. It'd prolly look way better now that it lays out.........i do love the look of 14's on the juiced ones. I'll put my 14's from my Lac on my Linc this summer and take some pics and maybe even change my mind.
> *


 :yes: 

It will lay out harder too :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jan 13 2009, 06:05 PM~12693811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of car is that??? :cheesy:


----------



## 8FLEET9

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 15 2009, 05:10 AM~12710764
> *What kind of car is that???  :cheesy:
> *


...89 lincoln town car

these cars have like 30 crests and emblems (from the factory) announcing to the world that it's a caddy, so i figured 1 more big obnoxious 1 fit that theme


----------



## BigTime77

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 14 2009, 10:42 PM~12708372
> *:yes:
> 
> It will lay out harder too :biggrin:
> *


True that, that might be my deciding factor for throwing some 14's on it


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 8FLEET9

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## TYTE9D

ttt


----------



## 8FLEET9

right now this car has 2 viar 480s on 8 gallons, 3/8"valves,1/2"lines. the setup is ugly as fuck so i didn't bother posting any pics of it. but i just ordered a 12 gallon tank and 2 more 480s. check my build topic for updates.


----------



## DROPDRAM

Bodied on 22's.


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Apr 11 2009, 06:49 PM~13547959
> *right now this car has 2 viar 480s on 8 gallons, 3/8"valves,1/2"lines. the setup is ugly as fuck so i didn't bother posting any pics of it. but i just ordered a 12 gallon tank and 2 more 480s. check my build topic for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the look of that car rolling down the road. Sits real nice. I just hate that big ass sticker. lol

Are you going to put a wire wheel in the continental kit?


----------



## 8FLEET9

hahaha. i hadn't really thought about the wire wheel in the kit, maybe someday. i do plan on getting some slam 8s for the rear this summer. it's got air lift bags right now, and i'm not satisfied with the rear locked up.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 02:09 PM~13742905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pic shows those extended arms nicely, looks good homie!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 1 2009, 02:48 PM~13757414
> *That pic shows those extended arms nicely, looks good homie!
> *


thank you!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## HVY-CHY 79

heres my bagged full size.... :biggrin: 









and after pimer


----------



## 8FLEET9




----------



## Sonu

Now lets see Big Bodies on 13s and airride


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 26 2009, 01:49 PM~14002982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How ya do that??? Just dump one corner like dros?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by thayer_@Jan 3 2009, 12:57 PM~12593235
> *New to these forums but here is my 62 Deville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/azgfk/Misc%20Cars/12-28-08014.jpg[/img
> [/b][/quote]
> thats my nicca thayer. what up homie.*


----------



## 8FLEET9

> _Originally posted by Sonu+May 31 2009, 08:17 AM~14051633-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets see Big Bodies on 13s and airride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...look up ^^^
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonu_@May 31 2009, 08:18 AM~14051635
> *How ya do that??? Just dump one corner like dros?
> *


dump the pass rear, lower the driver's front, gas it, hit the driver's front up to help shift the weight.


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 4 2008, 02:47 AM~10570238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ttt


----------



## xSSive




----------



## 8FLEET9




----------



## touchdowntodd

no offense to homie with the caddy but you better reinforce that with the 3 wheelin, or the car wont last much longer


----------



## 8FLEET9

good lookin' out. i'm aware. it's 3wheeled twice. once when i figured out it could do it. and once for this pic. re-enforcements are in the works... just like everything else.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 03:33 PM~14161640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good as always homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8FLEET9

Click here for Video...


----------



## bagged90linkin

My Deville








And tha linkin its totaled out now that was back in like 2002
Oh yeah and we got bored at the shop and bagged my homies crown vic. It gets lower thats just crusin hieght. This bitch hops too.Ill try to post a video.


----------



## xSSive




----------



## HVY-CHY 79

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 23 2009, 11:18 PM~14279737
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8FLEET9

hittin' switches in the black cah


----------



## AUSSIE7




----------



## AUSSIE7




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7_@Jun 25 2009, 02:07 AM~14291871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of car is that.

looks bad ass laydout. :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE7

1993 ford fairlane


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 24 2009, 04:16 PM~14285206
> *hittin' switches in the black cah
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8FLEET9

"why'd you put that dumb sticker on there!?"-haters


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jul 9 2009, 07:39 PM~14428742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "why'd you put that dumb sticker on there!?"-haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vengence

lookin good


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by AUSSIE7_@Jun 25 2009, 04:07 AM~14291871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd push the hell out of that :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jul 9 2009, 07:39 PM~14428742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "why'd you put that dumb sticker on there!?"-haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that last pic is just sick,love it


----------



## eyeneff




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 22 2009, 11:35 AM~14847316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 22 2009, 09:35 AM~14847316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean


----------



## bibbs




----------



## bibbs




----------



## bibbs




----------



## izekmart

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 19 2006, 12:59 AM~5999338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 25 2009, 05:19 PM~14878995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 27 2009, 09:03 AM~14896886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Aug 24 2009, 10:42 AM~14861945-->
> 
> 
> 
> javascript:emoticon('')
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 07:33 PM~14878569
> *very clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 27 2009, 12:03 PM~14896886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 239April




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Aug 31 2009, 11:32 AM~14934079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean Regal homie, you gonna make it up to the Firme Estilo picnic in Plant City in October?


----------



## 239April

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 31 2009, 11:43 AM~14934160
> *Clean Regal homie, you gonna make it up to the Firme Estilo picnic in Plant City in October?
> *


 :biggrin: . Dont know never heard of it . Send me a flyer . Ill see if i dont have to work or see if i can take the day off .


----------



## xSSive




----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 31 2009, 07:01 PM~14939562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## 239LuLuStylez




----------



## ROCK OUT

i want a kit for my lincoln what do you guys recomend?


----------



## lowfreeze

new wheels next week


----------



## vengence

very nice.... makes me wanna get my olds done faster seeing that caprice gettin work done...


----------



## dectrone

> "why'd you put that dumb sticker on there!?"-haters
> 
> 
> I THINK THE STICKER IS LEGIT


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 1 2009, 05:16 PM~12578524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the 14s
> 
> with the 13s, it on the crossmember, ill get some pics when i pput the 13s back on
> *


DhAT CADI's CLEEEEEEEEaN!!! DAS WuZZup!!!


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 7 2009, 05:23 AM~14999442
> *very nice.... makes me wanna get my olds done faster seeing that caprice gettin work done...
> *



well what`s holding you back? :biggrin:


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 2 2009, 02:35 PM~14959691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The topic is BAGGED BIG BODIES not 'bodies wit big bags' :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Sep 9 2009, 06:44 AM~15024480
> *well what`s holding you back? :biggrin:
> *


finances homie... that and its my daily driver at the moment.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 10 2009, 06:26 AM~15034057
> *finances homie... that and its my daily driver at the moment.. :biggrin:
> *


then save some cash, you can install in a weekend  finishing it all up nice and clean can be done the weekend after :biggrin: 

i would like to see yours layin


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Aug 31 2009, 12:26 PM~14934571
> *:biggrin: . Dont know never heard of it . Send me a flyer . Ill see if i dont have to work or see if i can take the day off .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Sep 6 2009, 11:46 AM~14995120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new wheels next week
> *


:thumbsup: post pics when you get them on


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Sep 12 2009, 11:01 AM~15060008
> *then save some cash, you can install in a weekend   finishing it all up nice and clean can be done the weekend after :biggrin:
> 
> i would like to see yours layin
> *


im goin with the airlockups setup,that way i can do standing 3s with my car,and since im doin a partial wrap with my frame its more like the matter of a week of work,that and ima bit of a perfectionist...


----------



## LIVINLOWNYC




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by LIVINLOWNYC_@Sep 13 2009, 06:14 PM~15068054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xSSive




----------



## 8FLEET9

> _Originally posted by LIVINLOWNYC_@Sep 13 2009, 06:14 PM~15068054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome!


----------



## bibbs




----------



## 16474




----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 12 2009, 08:25 PM~15060201
> *:thumbsup: post pics when you get them on
> *



will do, wheels are in, they are at the coating shop this week, i hope to make some pics this weekend. last one with the old wheels...


----------



## 16474

love those 2 door caprice/impalas ...this one is a mean green machine :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

more when the weather is better


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Oct 25 2009, 08:53 AM~15459398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more when the weather is better
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: super clean homie


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by LIVINLOWNYC_@Sep 13 2009, 06:14 PM~15068054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff




----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 25 2009, 05:08 PM~15459775
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: super clean homie
> *



thanx!


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## wick3d 360




----------



## bigdoggfromaz

:biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> "why'd you put that dumb sticker on there!?"-haters
> I THINK THE STICKER IS LEGIT
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## Boats-n-Hos

ttt


----------



## Daniel Garza




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Nov 5 2009, 12:28 PM~15571600
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 6 2010, 09:39 PM~16209476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size rims are those?


----------



## natisfynest




----------



## ricardo408

clean towncar.... ill post my caddi soon....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## 93 CADDY

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:17 AM~15514257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wut size bags you using in the front and rear ? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 10 2010, 02:33 PM~16245761
> *What size rims are those?
> *


way to big :biggrin: 

it needs some 13s homie,not hatin but itll look alot cleaner on em


----------



## sprockets




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

anyone interested in the bag setup in my lac? i would really like to sell everything, even the custom fiberglassed trunk and hardlines


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

this was my 1993 fleetwood i bagged myself took 2 days to do also i extended the upper A-arms 1/2 it had 6 switches front/back/sideto side.pancake up and down ect enjoy the pics :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension




----------



## LeosAirSuspension

i still have my TRUNK not like hydros and my TRUNK is clean not full of oil


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

this was my wagon i bagged up also !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 8 2010, 09:46 PM~16554928
> *anyone interested in the bag setup in my lac? i would really like to sell everything, even the custom fiberglassed trunk and hardlines
> *


  PM ME PICS AND PRICE


----------



## Erik78

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 8 2010, 09:46 PM~16554928
> *anyone interested in the bag setup in my lac? i would really like to sell everything, even the custom fiberglassed trunk and hardlines
> *


COULD YOU P.M ME PRICE AND SOME PICS.... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 93 CADDY




----------



## henderson791

You have a great day as well! Happy Friday!  
__________________________
Firewire Cable
Guitar Cable


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:36 PM~17284370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the pics.Going to show my homie this in are club :getting ready to bagging a 94 fleetwood :0


----------



## xSSive




----------



## kevo

here's my '62 caddy on air...


----------



## lowfreeze

latest ones


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn in the pics looks like you got some high lift and wat bags you got again??^^


----------



## kevo

I'm running RE-7's up front and RE-8's in the back... it completely un-tucks the tires.... I'll snap some pics next time I'm out workin on it...


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 28 2010, 03:29 PM~17328021
> *damn in the pics looks like you got some high lift and wat bags you got again??^^
> *



Slam RE8 all around on stock brackets from AAC :biggrin: 

i don`t use the full lift even, i have redo the front. when laying the front bags are not fully compressed. ( it lays on the headers :wow: )


----------



## kevo

lol, mine's the same way! I was thinking about notching my frame for the exhaust so it would lay flat, but then I'd have to raise my tranny crossmember and tranny pan... (already dragged a hole in that once...) 
something like this...


----------



## bastrd

Heres my ongoing project.


































And a small video, but only running 170psi in the movie. And i cant flip it on the sides.. not enough room between the wheels and the fenders.
Airride Testing


----------



## reedwesd

Here is a picture of my project.




With the bags up


----------



## bastrd

Oooh nice, i have a weak spot for wagons!


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by bastrd_@Apr 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17330272
> *Heres my ongoing project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a small video, but only running 170psi in the movie. And i cant flip it on the sides.. not enough room between the wheels and the fenders.
> Airride Testing
> *


 :wow: I have a week spot 4 pontiacs as well as wagons .


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17404593
> *:wow:  I have a week spot 4 pontiacs as well as wagons .
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## ricardo408

heres mine.. finally got her back.. in this pic is still missing the skirts ill put some better pics once i get her all cleaned up


----------



## bastrd

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17404593
> *:wow:  I have a week spot 4 pontiacs as well as wagons .
> *


They sure are sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@May 7 2010, 10:14 AM~17418888
> *heres mine.. finally got her back.. in this pic is still missing the skirts ill put some better pics once i get her all cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: 


If your gona do it do it right!! thats 100amp too..

so what did I learn? Walmart audio is garbage!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17719960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> If your gona do it do it right!! thats 100amp too..
> 
> so what did I learn? Walmart audio is garbage!!
> *


Was that a mini or maxi fuse?


----------



## mike661




----------



## joser6988




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 7 2010, 11:34 PM~17724380
> *Was that a mini or maxi fuse?
> *


nope!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 06:47 AM~17747168
> *nope!!
> *


 THAT WIRE LOOKS SMALL AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509




----------



## toxiconer

my homeboys old fleetwood...










his set-up...


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ttt. Anybody have a Lt1 on bags ,d wire wheels? I don't wana rip my damn plug out again if I go back! What did you'll do to fix this issue? Ya the oil plug is lowwer then crossmember. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## robncheal




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 9 2010, 10:51 AM~18772380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
I want a wagon.


----------



## BiggJim313

Heres mine..



























Tint, E&G grill amd black and gold spokes comming soon..

Has a 12 gallon tank with 2 compressors and has double bags in front and triple bags in the rear..

Also gonna cut the rear cups a lil so it sits lower in the rear and find a set of longer shocks cause the rear will go about 3-5 inches higher..

More pics with updates...

Everybodies rides are lookin tight.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Oct 11 2010, 04:39 PM~18785545
> *Heres mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tint, E&G grill amd black and gold spokes comming soon..
> 
> Has a 12 gallon tank with 2 compressors and has double bags in front and triple bags in the rear..
> 
> Also gonna cut the rear cups a lil so it sits lower in the rear and find a set of longer shocks cause the rear will go about 3-5 inches higher..
> 
> More pics with updates...
> 
> Everybodies rides are lookin tight.. :thumbsup:
> *


Do you have the Lt1? And what's your plans when its on 13z since pans are lower then frame. I took my 13 off just couse I lost two plugs and a trans pan.


----------



## robncheal

Shim motor mounts and trans 1/2 inch and your good! Your running the electric fans also right? So slap the 13's back and serve it up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 15 2010, 11:27 AM~18819843
> *Shim motor mounts and trans 1/2 inch and your good!  Your running the electric fans also right?  So slap the 13's back and serve it up!
> *


Cool!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 16 2010, 05:37 PM~18829093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2010, 09:54 AM~18851113
> *
> *


damm your car is tight.... what color is that?


----------



## BiggJim313




----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 05:02 AM~18807683
> *Do you have the Lt1? And what's your plans when its on 13z since pans are lower then frame. I took my 13 off just couse I lost two plugs and a trans pan.
> *


I dont have the LT1..and i havent made my mind up wether to go with 13s or 14s...


----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 16 2010, 05:37 PM~18829093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bad lad looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88+Oct 22 2010, 03:23 PM~18882598-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have the LT1..and i havent made my mind up wether to go with 13s or 14s...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14z srub in rear and you got to round the fender out a little. But ride good! 13z you need to have AAA paid up in full! Lol. I had both. And * set of 15z smoothies. Only proplem. Is 14z and 15z in a ww tire are a bitch to find! And will cost $$ 13z can be found. But hard as sets. Best to start collecting tires! Even on my stock like your rims. Those tires are like gold!
> 
> Funny is the sedomator and mpg don't change. And you will need to get rear bearing. The GM upgrade kit! Autozone has it. Much easier them the old way.
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggJim88_@Oct 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18882605
> *That bad lad looks good... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Its on rocker panels.


----------



## BiggJim313




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Oct 29 2010, 01:02 PM~18942352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: good to see there are members of LIL, posting ACTION videos of there cars on here other then *old ass* video/pic's :scrutinize:


----------



## robncheal

Cuz you said old ass! TTT


----------



## hartmankustoms

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 10 2006, 10:39 PM~5587526
> *My 70 Caddy sits nice.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Love the Caddy Bro....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

For Sale, Taking offers


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Oct 29 2010, 04:02 PM~18942352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

I need that head light upgrade!! I'm still seeing in the 90z..


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 8 2010, 02:12 PM~19017846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale, Taking offers
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Oct 22 2010, 02:21 PM~18882583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a pic of the rear axle.. i would like to see how its setup.


----------



## bigbelly

x2 :ugh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## low225

mine


----------



## cheechaz87

> wow this fleet has bags gets up high any pics of the setup


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@May 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10574439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## handbuilt04




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 30 2010, 11:05 AM~19458388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

looks good the impala andy clean car but its just amazing to me that M.I.C. can do all these cars and trucks for the past 3yrs and yet your dad cant pay me my $$$$ ive called ive texed ive e-mail and nothing could you please ANDY have your dad call me thank u


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

tore into mine yet agazin this winter. Here come some motor mods! Wish I was crafty enough to get a york up under here since i got to do the water pump and top end work. clean brackets , and upgrade some stuff.. :biggrin: 

Paint and wire bruss some stuff too..


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 30 2010, 08:03 PM~19461205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my caddy gose through that same shit every winter
i need a garage


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 06:49 PM~19460706
> *tore into mine yet agazin this winter. Here come some motor mods! Wish I was crafty enough to get a york up under here since i got to do the water pump and top end work. clean brackets , and upgrade some stuff.. :biggrin:
> 
> Paint and wire bruss some stuff too..
> *


maybe you can use that wire brush on them teeth


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 PM~19458388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS SOME GOOD SHT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 7 2006, 11:09 AM~5567755
> *mine with dirty white walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT ONE OF THESE. WISH I COULD OF BOUGHT THE ONE THAT TOOK MY COUSIN TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE. IT WAS WHITE LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## laz10w

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 3 2009, 05:29 AM~14652153
> *I'd push the hell out of that :biggrin:
> *


thats about all you can do with them, they are buckets of shit.


----------



## WESTSIDE~18~RIDER

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jun 10 2010, 09:54 AM~17748607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 30 2010, 06:29 PM~19461400
> *my caddy gose through that same shit every winter
> i need a garage
> *


co signed


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Dec 30 2010, 10:05 AM~19458388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those impalas always look good layed out :wow:


----------



## etheliters

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/12011-01-29 12.37.12.jpg


----------



## cheechaz87

i want to bag up my 93fleet and was wondering if i put 14x7 if it would rub ?? or would i have to go with 14x6 in the rear :dunno:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509+Jun 10 2010, 09:54 AM~17748607-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What size tanks are those?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bastrd_@Apr 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17330272
> *Heres my ongoing project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a small video, but only running 170psi in the movie. And i cant flip it on the sides.. not enough room between the wheels and the fenders.
> Airride Testing
> *


Nice video :thumbsup: All my homies are trying to talk me out of baggin my 72 MC but its seeing shit like that on convinces me further. Thats a good look homie


----------



## bibbs




----------



## lowfreeze




----------



## dustinhavok

94 caprice


----------



## BLUE OWL

MY 93 BAGGED ON 13TEENS :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 28 2011, 06:59 PM~20441861
> *MY 93 BAGGED ON 13TEENS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*WAIT ONE MINUTE................ YOUR SHIT IS BAGGED*


:0 :0 :0 :0 




SETUP PLEASE....


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 03:16 PM~20441978
> *WAIT ONE MINUTE................ YOUR SHIT IS BAGGED
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> SETUP PLEASE....
> *


HA HA YES SHE IS I'LL TAKE PICS TOM. :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 28 2011, 03:59 PM~20441861
> *MY 93 BAGGED ON 13TEENS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum! That shit looks nice as fuck


----------



## Inspirations408

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Inspirations408_@Apr 29 2011, 12:41 AM~20445755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sick pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 28 2011, 03:59 PM~20441861
> *MY 93 BAGGED ON 13TEENS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic of setup? nice lac


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 28 2011, 03:59 PM~20441861
> *MY 93 BAGGED ON 13TEENS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Apr 28 2011, 08:27 PM~20444619-->
> 
> 
> 
> dayum! That shit looks nice as fuck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)[email protected] 29 2011, 06:41 AM~20446679
> *pic of setup? nice lac
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 29 2011, 10:36 AM~20447966
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 1 2011, 10:08 AM~20459421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE LOOKS GOOOOOOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Inspirations408

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 29 2011, 07:40 AM~20446674
> *sick pic!!!!!!!!
> *


On 13s


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 3 2011, 08:59 AM~20474544
> *SHE LOOKS GOOOOOOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Curtis Fisher




----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@May 4 2011, 11:05 AM~20482669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think your headlights need to be adjusted.


----------



## BLUE OWL




----------



## JLR_405

lmao


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

All these rides are clean


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## BIG D-ROC

*A lil late to the party...........but here's my '78.....*


----------



## BIG D-ROC

reedwesd said:


> Here is a picture of my project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the bags up


*WoW!!:thumbsup: Love them waggons!!*


----------



## BIG D-ROC

BIG D-ROC said:


> View attachment 474560
> View attachment 474561
> View attachment 474566
> View attachment 474569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*A lil late to the party...........but here's my '78.....*


 HERE ARE A FEW MORE...


----------



## Lowridingmike

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


WTF? I have "Up In Smoke" across my deck lid too! And my car is purple! WIsh I woulda known! :facepalm:


----------



## OroLac

Does anybody know what kind of shocks I used for the rear of my Lac or do I use the same 1s for my 93 fleetwood?


----------



## 68FuryII

Hey I'm new to the forums. Here is my bagged 68 Plymouth Fury II. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## caprice on dz

BiggJim313 said:


> Heres mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tint, E&G grill amd black and gold spokes comming soon..
> 
> Has a 12 gallon tank with 2 compressors and has double bags in front and triple bags in the rear..
> 
> Also gonna cut the rear cups a lil so it sits lower in the rear and find a set of longer shocks cause the rear will go about 3-5 inches higher..
> 
> More pics with updates...
> 
> Everybodies rides are lookin tight.. :thumbsup:


Nice ride and setup, I like how its tucked away so you still have full trunk space. I plan to bag my 95 caprice in the spring. Is that blue thing a battery? If so what kind and how do you keep it charged?


----------



## everett

lemme try this again...


----------

